# Review: SKYNET MINI BY Sunbox - Provari



## Alex (1/10/14)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (1/10/14)

Looks stunning, but Provari, so it will cost a million bucks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Looks stunning, but Provari, so it will cost a million bucks.


 
Provari is not included btw. 

Other thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/skynet-mini.1616/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/14)

Meh, looks like too much trouble and with my luck, the button of the provari will end up right on the inside where I can't reach it....lol


----------

